# Windows 98 user accounts



## Mike_Ford (Oct 12, 2005)

How do I delete a user account from Windows 98. I got this computer used from this guy and I can't figure out how to get rid of his user account.


----------



## cracken01 (Oct 19, 2005)

Try go to Control Panel > Users and see if you can remove the user that way.

If you have problem with needing to know password to remove user, go into C:\Windows and look for a file with extension ".pwl" this is what Win98 store passwords in.

Do not delete, just add ".old" at end of filename.

Reboot computer.

If get asked for password just hit Cancel.


----------



## walkeriam (Feb 19, 2002)

If you want the Windows Login box to stop popping up every time you boot the computer, you need to leave the PASSWORD blank and click OK.


----------



## Mike_Ford (Oct 12, 2005)

I fixed the problem. I reinstalled Windows. I was having some other problems with it too, like when I would try to install some hardware, it would install everything and then when it tried to reboot, it would freeze up. And of course if you hit the reset button, it doesn't finish installing the drivers. Whenever I pulled up the task manager, it always said that Windows Update wasn't responding. So I just reinstalled Windows and walla, problem solved.


----------



## walkeriam (Feb 19, 2002)

Sorry you had to use such a drastic measure but it never hurts to start fresh every so often. Thanks for posting back.


----------

